# Gander MTN is in the decline



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

A guy at Scheels said that they had a ton of applications recently, pretty much everyone from gandr mtn. It appears that they basically got rid of all full time positions and are hourly labor only. Everytime I have seen a chain do something like this, it was a last ditch cost saving effort, circut city is the most recent one that comes to mind, they did it shortly before going bankrupt. Can't say it suprises me since they are allways 10-20% more expensive. Stopped by for soem cheap .45 ball ammo, they had UMC for $27 a box, Scheels had the same stuff for $20.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ya, doesn't surprise me a bit. That place is a ghost town 24/7. Well, if they have a going out of business sale like Wholesale Sports, that should drum up some business at least!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Only problem is Scheels will go buy up all the good stuff and sell it for a profit like they did with the warehouse!


----------



## hardcorewisconsin (Sep 28, 2011)

God that place sucks whomever is in charge of buying stuff should be fired....they dont have duck or goose hunting shells during fall but then get a big shipment around christmas.Ha the other year we needed a new light for the duck boat in late november and where the boating stuff was had been changed to Ice fishing.asked a guy who worked there and he said they didnt have any he could sell they were packed away in storage trailers.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I liked gander a lot better when they were a catalog vendor without the retail stores.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Savage260 said:


> Only problem is Scheels will go buy up all the good stuff and sell it for a profit like they did with the warehouse!


These kind of statements really take the cake! If Scheels gave the owners a price they wanted so what! But next time you go to sell off a truck or gun or anything else. Make sure you sell it only to those who are worthy of buying it. I bet you have never bought an item then sold it for more than you paid either right!!!!!

Time to spit the nipple out and grow up! Business is business and my guess is that parent company of Wholesale Sports are the ones that really got the deal. Saved them the cost of labor to handle the inventory that was purchased along with shipping costs to the locations it would have been sent to. Some people simply do not have a clue!

Not trying to high jack the thread, but assinine statements like that should not be ignored.

In regards to Gander, it has been a no go for a long time. Corp control of buying has put them behind the eight ball on many seasonal items. They do have some good sales at times but it is about the only time I ever stop in for anything anymore. Will miss Wholesale sports for another option, but Scheels again is winning mainly because of service before and after the sale.

But remember Cabelas is up the road and the net is another option as well which in my opinion has had as much of an affect on both Gander and Whilesale sports . People know the price of the goods they intend to buy. Thus margins are lower. Fargo it seems is not a big enough draw forthree major retailers in low margin goods like guns and ammo etc..


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ron,

My younger brother told me that he went in to Wholsale Warehouse and bought a Benelli M2 and a 300 shortmag when the store was going out of business. He really didn't need the guns, but the price was so low he couldn't pass them up. He went back the next day to get the guns and was told that he was lucky that he came the day before because later that day a guy from Scheels came in, opened up his checkbook and said "I'll take the rest of the guns that you have. Your prices are killing us at Scheels".

Did the guns end up on the shelves at Scheel's? I don't know. I only know what my brother told me.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So what is the point Ref? A business doing what is in their best interest is somehow wrong? Then we wonder why our entitlement programs are out of wack, why it is better to continue on 99 weeks of unemployment instead of finding a job. Whining about not getting bailed out of bad mortage desicsions and the list goes on and on!

It really does not matter why or how much stuff Scheels bought,and what prices they paid.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ron, I don't know Savage260. I simply supported what he said. I was simply pointing out that according to a reliable source, it looked like Scheels did in fact buy out the guns. I didn't say if it was right or wrong.

I agree business is business, but it looked like Scheels just stopped the "little guys" from getting an opportunity at getting a gun at a great price.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Ref said:


> a guy from Scheels came in, opened up his checkbook and said "I'll take the rest of the guns that you have. Your prices are killing us at Scheels".


that kind of ****** me off, I dont care that Scheels bought the guns, or if they are selling them for a profit. My brother and I were at scheels to buy a pistol, we said that we can get it from wholesale for $400 but we would buy from them if they matched the price. One of the managers there went off in this tirade about how they wont match the price, but they will stand behind their products, and wholesale wouldnt be around if we had problems, basically he was saying we were stupid for considering wholesale. I basically told him to F off, and we went to wholesale to buy it. Now I hear they went there and bought a bunch of guns, I know its a differnt situation, but still. :******:


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

I was in a Gander Mountain store in Ohio a few months ago. Worked there part-time in 2005-2007. Noticed that the firearms section had a lot of empty slots. When I was still there, we were instructed to keep the gun racks filled. Don't know why that still isn't the case. Suspect is has to do with taking the company private and a desire for short term profit...look for a divesture in the near term. Sad...I enjoyed working there and most of the employees -- at least the firearms crew -- were passionate about their sport.


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

About time....that place is a rip off.


----------

